# Why did I receive an e-mail about a cancellation to my subscription?



## myxdchiick (May 21, 2010)

I did not cancel it? My subsciption doesn't expire till a little while from now! What is going on? 

"You have successfully cancelled your subscription to LHCF Annual Fee (1 year) Subscription

You will not be billed for this subscription again."

Whaaaaaat?! The cancellation date was set for yesterday, May 20, 2010.

May I get some clarification?


----------



## frizzy (May 21, 2010)

I got a similar notice too, it looked like it came from PayPal.  I logged on to LHCF immediately!  It worked so I ignored the notice.  I wonder what it was all about?


----------



## BellaLunie (May 21, 2010)

Same thing happened to me when I cancelled the credit card assosciated with my paypal account. Don't worry to much about it. If you are worried click on the "User CP" button on the upper far left corner by your name--- you should see "your control panel" go all the way down to "miscellaneous" click on "paid subscriptions" and it should say "active subscriptions" and you should see the date when your membership expires. HTH


----------



## myxdchiick (May 22, 2010)

BellaLunie said:


> Same thing happened to me when I cancelled the credit card assosciated with my paypal account. Don't worry to much about it. If you are worried click on the "User CP" button on the upper far left corner by your name--- you should see "your control panel" go all the way down to "miscellaneous" click on "paid subscriptions" and it should say "active subscriptions" and you should see the date when your membership expires. HTH


 

I didn't cancel my card. Yea I did that ASAP as soon as I read that e-mail and had the confused look on my face.  Did LHCF get hacked or something?


----------



## BellaLunie (May 22, 2010)

myxdchiick said:


> I didn't cancel my card. Yea I did that ASAP as soon as I read that e-mail and had the confused look on my face.  Did LHCF get hacked or something?


 

 By cancelling I mean changing a debit card or adding another one as primary on there.I don't think it was hacked here. It's almost near impossible to hack here. I know Nikos is working on uprades but I dont think that has anything to do with it. Maybe it was a paypal spoof email


----------



## 200AndOne (May 22, 2010)

I got the same thing.   - I sent an email to that address for clarification but hadn't gotten anything back yet.


----------



## BellaLunie (May 22, 2010)

^that's Bev's email address. You would be better off sending a support ticket.


----------



## Maracujá (May 22, 2010)

I just received the same email, what's going on?


----------



## Maracujá (May 22, 2010)

It's because my credit card expired, is that possible?


----------



## CofCGrad1997 (May 22, 2010)

I received one of those notices too, but it was because I cancelled the auto renew function on the subscription through PayPal. Your subscription is still valid until your expiration date -- it just means it won't be automatically renewed (and charged) when that date comes.


----------



## DrC (May 22, 2010)

Uh-oh you could've received a spoof e-mail if you didnt cancel anything or do any transaction.


----------



## AdoreMsK67 (May 22, 2010)

I placed a ticket with Beverly a few months back when I received the same email. She stated that I had an older version of the renewal function and it was just replaced with the new one and that my subscription was fine. I was able to still log on as well when I received the email. I renewed in March and all is well..


----------



## *Frisky* (May 24, 2010)

If you joined at the 5 dollar rate then you probably got that email. Once you renew your subscrition you will be charged the 6.50.


----------



## beverly (May 25, 2010)

Maracujá said:


> It's because my credit card expired, is that possible?


 

Maracujá- Yes that would be why 



The only other reason your subscription may have been canceled (if you did not manually cancel it) would be if you had one of the older subscriptions set up prior to April 2008. Those were not automatically updating the accounts properly so I had to cancel them.. All you have to do is set up another one at the end of your current term


----------



## beverly (Aug 4, 2016)

bump


----------

